# no more pain my love



## ctrump (Jul 2, 2009)

in early december of 1998 my friend brought me the runt of eleven puppies my first rottweiler i was so excited upon her arrival he told me that he couldnt say for sure she would live because at this point she is only four weeks old. he really didnt know who he was bringing her to as the story goes majik grew and became a wonderful companion to my then four year old son and a much loved friend and confidant to me on july 12 2009 my sweet love could no longer walk and being that she was in massive pain i made the descision to end her suffering i loved her more than i can ever say and my heart broke and does every day i visit her grave i still confide in her but she doesnt lick my hand anymore but she was and always be my itty bitty baby girl i love you majik and i miss you


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry that your first post here was for such a sad loss - we all understand the deep hurt of losing a loved companion.

Majik is now free of pain and you will soon be able to remember just the good times.

Run free, Majik


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.








May you stay with us and be able to share happier times in the future.
Jess


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------

